# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Шримад Бхагаватам 8.14.11

## Кришна Мохан дас

Харе Кришна!В Шримад Бхагаватам 8.14.11 ошибка.Нет половины текста санскрита.Когда выйдет исправленный том 8.2?

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна, Кришна-Мохан Прабху!
Да, к сожалению при изготовлении 8-й Песни произошла накладка и во многих текстах (не только в этом) "слетели" шеллы, т.е. заготовки для деванагари (транслитерация при этом не пострадала).
Насчет того, когда выйдет исправленная версия, - тут все стандартно: когда разойдется уже напечатанный тираж, будем печатать новый и там уже все исправим.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Харе Кришна!Спасибо!

----------

